# i need work!!! im in indianapolis and have 2 trucks ready



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

i live in indianapolis and have no snow to push here.....
i have 2 trucks insured ready to travel.... who need help????


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

anyone need help???? im ready to hit the road .... willing to travel


----------

